# Peerless 831735 in door



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Should be getting a replacement RS180 + a pair of these Peerless PE buyouts delivered today. 

Testing would not be data based, but for $60/pr i thought it was worth a shot. The Daytons do not play high enough for my taste so hopefully the Peerless units will help with that. Will try to get them in there and do some listening by the weekend. 

If they are no good, then I will stick with the Daytons. Environment is a Civic sedan with moderately deadened front doors (BXTII, not sealed), with 7" deflex pad. All equipment in sig is still running...


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Got them in yesterday, and have not really had a chance to play with them much. With the Daytons I was HP'ing at [email protected] On the Peerless I am at 80 @ 24. Its funny, I do not hear much of a difference between 63Hz and 80Hz, but a definite difference between 80 and 100 - really pulled things forward. On the high end they seem to be usable up to 3.15khz (vs 2k on the Daytons), and I pushed the tweeters up to 4k which I prefer. 

As with anything audio, tastes are subjective, and I prefer them to the Daytons. They feel like they have a greater presence, and probably do since they are taking care of more of a little more bandwidth.

From a power standpoint I was a bit concerned based on their sensitivity and the fact they are 8 ohms. I did need to boost the gain about 2 clicks, and that brought them back in balance with the tweeters. In theory I am giving them 35watts from the Kicker and they sound fine.

Still working with them, as they are more flexible than the Daytons for my application. Just wanted to let anybody out there know what I found, in case they wanted to try these for a build...I do not think you would be disappointed. 

_Note: to be fair to the Daytons, when I installed the Peerless units, I went from a crappy ass rebuilt plastic trim ring that the installer (who originally put this stuff in my car) used, to 1/2 inch MDF baffle more adequately affixed to the door. I have a feeling this is making a difference in the low end response, and likely overall. Regardless, I do like the mids to play a bit higher and the Daytons did not excel here as well as the Peerless units. That extra 1015Hz is making the difference for me in my car..._

Thanks!


----------

